# when should i test? wwyd?



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

so i have 14 1/2 week old but on christmas lets just say dh gave me a chirstmas present and now i could be pg again. i've had 2 periods already and i should have started already. i should have started the 6th. i guess between the 6th and the 9th because im not exactly 28 days but between 28 and 31. and having just had a baby there is no way that i could be very regular. so my question is when should i test? i don't want to test too early and it not show up. thats what happend with dd1. i tested a few times in jan and also a few times in feb and it didn't show up til then absolute end of feb. she was conceived around christmas 2005.
wwyd?


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

I would just continue to eat a good diet and not waste my money on a pregnancy test.







You're still taking prenatals because you're nursing, right?

Maybe give it another two weeks?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurgundyElephant* 
I would just continue to eat a good diet and not waste my money on a pregnancy test.







You're still taking prenatals because you're nursing, right?

Maybe give it another two weeks?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd test but I'm impatient like that.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby* 
I'd test but I'm impatient like that.









Me too. I would test.


----------



## DeannaK (Jul 11, 2005)

Wish I could have gotten that type of Christmas present!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeannaK* 
Wish I could have gotten that type of Christmas present!










me too, lol


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd test but I'm impatient too...

Actually this just happened to my best friend, she's going to have an 11 month old and a newborn.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm on the impatient side too. When we were TTC DS, I would POAS more than I care to admit! FWIW, I recommend First Response, Early Response tests ... they detect a very low amount of HcG.


----------



## mommietime (Nov 23, 2006)

My local $1 store has tests, so I'd buy a few and go for it! I am way too impatient to wait!


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

so still no period. but im afraid to test. im scared that i will be right but at the same time i don't want to be wrong. im scared that when i take it it will be wrong the first time but i will be pg. i kmowm i don't make sence.
the truth is i would love to be pg again but right now we really cant afford another one. we are living wth my inlaws right now and have been since dd was 2 mo. it will be even longer before we move out now if we have another. plus im scared how i will be able to handel very little ones.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

well i tested today and it said no, but when i was pg with dd i didnt get a positive test til i was like 10 or 12 weeks already. and i tested plenty of times with$tree tests, 1st responce, true view (true blue ?) and finally a walmart brand test. so i am going to wait another week cause still no period. i just want to know yes or no. the only thing right now that will convince me right now that im not is my period.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

well shes here finally!


----------

